# H} dark angels and necrons W} grey knights



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for trade the following items:

Dark angels have gone.

Necrons I have for trade the following
24 necron warriors (all painted & 1 missing head)
6 scarab bases
2 oop metal flayed ones
2 oop metal immortals

I am after the following:
Grey knight terminators/ paladins
Lord kaldor Draigo
Inquisitor Coteaz
Grey knights in power armour
Dreadknights
Castellan Crowe
Codex grey knights


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have some Grey Knights that I'm trying to down-size on. However, I'm not interesting in either Necrons or Dark Angels. I don't suppose you'd be interested in some form of monetary arrangement?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Unfortunately deus I'm skint that's why I'm trying to trade at the moment sorry mate


----------

